# Rigging up 220v from two 110v circuits?



## killersoundz (Oct 17, 2012)

You guys are going to :wallbash:

But if I recall correctly a 220v breaker is just two 110v rails paralleled together? 

So lets say I'm out in the garage and want to power up my 220v table saw motor and I have two circuits available. Could I rig up a plug that combines these two circuits into 1 for 220V? 

:thumbup:

:stupid:

I'm ready for the beating :scooter:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I dont know what you are talking about, there isnt 110 or 220v in the US.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

NO sir


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

you could call an electrician. or two - one for each breaker.


----------



## killersoundz (Oct 17, 2012)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I dont know what you are talking about, there isnt 110 or 220v in the US.


Alright, 115 or 230v. or 120 or 240v.......whatever!!!!!! :arabia:


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I dont know what you are talking about, there isnt 110 or 220v in the US.


 
There is 220 or 221 !


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

killersoundz said:


> You guys are going to :wallbash:
> 
> But if I recall correctly a 220v breaker is just two 110v rails paralleled together?
> 
> ...


Legally no.


----------



## killersoundz (Oct 17, 2012)

BBQ said:


> Legally no.


Well, this is my personal garage, so illegally, will it work and what are the risks, if any?


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

BBQ said:


> Legally no.


Phasing ! 50 50 chance he gets lucky


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

dronai said:


> There is 220 or 221 !


I dont see him yet in this thread....:thumbup:

He is probably doing a service upgrade right now.


----------



## killersoundz (Oct 17, 2012)

dronai said:


> Phasing ! 50 50 chance he gets lucky


Different lengths of wire throwing out the phase?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

killersoundz said:


> Well, this is my personal garage, so illegally, will it work and what are the risks, if any?


I support hacking it in your own house. Serious answer: Check the 2 legs with a voltage tester - if you got nothing, then you have 2 conductors on the same leg, if you got 240v, then youre good to go.:thumbsup:

If you get 240v, the 2 breakers 'should' have a handle tie on them... a piece of solid #10 works good in a pinch.


----------



## killersoundz (Oct 17, 2012)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I support hacking it in your own house. Serious answer: Check the 2 legs with a voltage tester - if you got nothing, then you have 2 conductors on the same leg, if you got 240v, then youre good to go.:thumbsup:
> 
> If you get 240v, the 2 breakers 'should' have a handle tie on them... a piece of solid #10 works good in a pinch.


Nice. So check that at the breaker or at the outlets?


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Here ya go.

He might be in your neighborhood.


http://www.cletiselectric.com/


----------



## killersoundz (Oct 17, 2012)

For the record I'm not a complete n00b when it comes to this stuff. I've hooked up a legit 220v circuit at my old shop for my air compressor and do other electronic stuffs


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

killersoundz said:


> Nice. So check that at the breaker or at the outlets?


at the 2 outlets where you will be obtaining your power from.

If the 2 outlets are close together, there is a high chance you will not be able to get 240v from them.


----------



## Speedlimit190 (Apr 29, 2012)

Just keep guessing until it works. You're going to anyway.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Legally no.


Practically, you will also negate the magnetic field cancellation that comes from having the current carrying conductors being in the same cable which minimizes heat build up.

You should not do what you are thinking about.


----------



## killersoundz (Oct 17, 2012)

TOOL_5150 said:


> at the 2 outlets where you will be obtaining your power from.
> 
> If the 2 outlets are close together, there is a high chance you will not be able to get 240v from them.


Right on. No the one is the actual circuit going to the garage, and the other would be an outdoor circuit on the house that I run an extension cord for extra power. :laughing:

:devil:


----------



## killersoundz (Oct 17, 2012)

hardworkingstiff said:


> Practically, you will also negate the magnetic field cancellation that comes from having the current carrying conductors being in the same cable which minimizes heat build up.
> 
> You should not do what you are thinking about.



I probably won't. I was just curious


----------

